# Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?



## Squeezer (22. Januar 2008)

Moin moin!

Passt auf er 10000er Stella FA die 20000er Spule?
Oder gibt es dort Probleme mit Achse u. Getriebe?


----------



## J.D. (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

Die 20000 Spule passt auf die 10000 Stella kein Problem
mit dem Getriebe oder der Bremse.Wir haben so letztes Jahr in Panama auf YFTuna mit Poppern an der Oberfäche gefischt und
Fische bis 150 kg mit der Spinnrute gefangen

J.D.H


----------



## Marlin1 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

Diese Kombination ist, wenn du auf wirklich große Fische angelstunschlagbar ! Du hast die hohe Übersetzung der Stella 10000 und die große Schnurfassung der Stella 20000 eigentlich gehts gar nicht besser !!  Gruß  Reinhold


----------



## Squeezer (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

Danke erstmal,da bin ich ja beruhigt! Hatte schon bei Hav-Shimano angerufen und die meinten das es nicht passt,weil die Rollen verschiedene Durchmesser in der Achse haben!
Aber wenn ihr schon so gefischt habt ist das wohl kein Problem!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## BIG WHITE (23. Januar 2008)

*150 kg Yellowfin Tuna mit Spinnrute!!!!*



J.D. schrieb:


> Die 20000 Spule passt auf die 10000 Stella kein Problem
> mit dem Getriebe oder der Bremse.Wir haben so letztes Jahr in Panama auf YFTuna mit Poppern an der Oberfäche gefischt und
> Fische bis 150 kg mit der Spinnrute gefangen
> 
> J.D.H


 

Hallo J.D.,

mich würde interessieren mit welchen Spinnruten und Schnüren
ihr die YFT gefangen habt. Ihr habt sicherlich Photos, wäre
Schade wenn nicht, denn 150 kg YFT ist verdammt nahe 
an den Igfa Weltrekorden und dann noch mit Spinnrute!

Laß mal sehen und hören.

Gruß

Big White


----------



## J.D. (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: 150 kg Yellowfin Tuna mit Spinnrute!!!!*

Hallo Big white der 150 kg thun ist mit einer Calstar Rute 10000 Stella mit 20000 Spule
und Power Pro Line ca 40 kg von meinem Freund gefangen worden.Drillzeit ca 3 Stunden.Fangplatz Hanibal Bank Panama von unserem Boot El Vikingo letztes Jahr im Februar.Sende mal deine E mail dann kann ich dir ein Bild vom Thun mailen.

Gruß
J.D.Haselhorst


----------



## BIG WHITE (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

Hallo J.D.H.,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hatte die Tage den Alfredo Reis von der Panama City Marina
(die vor Miramar Hotel) darauf angesprochen, er ist bestens informiertert und hat alle Infos bzgl. Big Game in Panama.

"Der YFT Rekord für Panama liegt bei 306 lb, der größter nachweislich mit einer Spinnrute gefangene YFT wog 167 lb
beide von der Hanibal Bank." - seine Aussage.

Von einem 330 lb YFT wußte er nix.

Stellt doch das Bild hier im Board ein, damit sich auch andere
an solch einem Superfang erfreuen können.

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## J.D. (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

Hallo Big White

Kein Problem habe die Bilder vom Thun als E mail von meinem Freund auf dem Rechner wie kann ich die Bilder hier einstellen?
Wir fischen von unserem Privat Boot und mein Freund schon seit ca 3 Jahren es sind nie irgendwelche Rekorde gemeldet worden.Ich weiß von einige Thunen in der 200 lb + Klasse die dort mit der Spinnrute gefangen wurden.

J.D.H.


----------



## J.D. (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

bilder


----------



## duck_68 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*



J.D. schrieb:


> bilder




wo????


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

Hallo JD!

Hier: http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm findest Du die Anleitung zum Einstellen von Bildern.


----------



## J.D. (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Stella 10000 mit 20000er Spule?*

Hi 

Habe die Bilder an Big White gemailt kann Sie dir auch mailen aber nach Rücksprache mit meinem Freund dem Fänger
nicht ins Netz stellen da die Bilder noch in einem Artikel
den er für ein Magazin schreibt gedruckt werden sollen.

J.D.H.


----------

